# Afghanistan bomb kills Peruvian soldier



## big bad john (8 Jul 2006)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1104AP_Afghanistan.html

Saturday, July 8, 2006 · Last updated 12:17 p.m. PT

Afghanistan bomb kills Peruvian soldier

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

KABUL, Afghanistan -- A roadside bomb killed a Peruvian soldier and wounded four other NATO troops patrolling western Afghanistan on Sunday, the Spanish Defense Ministry said.

The soldiers were patrolling in an armored convoy near the city of Farah after sunset when a bomb exploded near their vehicles, said Maj. Ian Clooney, spokesman for NATO's International Security Assistance Force.

Clooney would not identify the troops, but the Spanish Defense Ministry said the slain soldier was from Peru and had been serving with Spanish forces under an agreement allowing Peruvians with Spanish ancestry to form part of its forces.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jul 2006)

Another RIP


----------

